# Windows 7 - Connected to Wireless Network, But No Internet Access



## shuisil (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

I have an HP Pavilion dv6-2088d laptop. I can connect wirelessly to my home network and others (eg Starbucks, friends, etc) however when I try connect to my parents BT Home Hub, I can connect to the network but it shows no internet access.

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## shuisil (May 31, 2011)

Hi Terrynet,
I am connected to a different network at the moment and I have internet access. Do you want me to run the command while connected to the network that I dont have internet access?

Here's what you requested (on the network with internet access):

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\siilverstone>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Shui-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-96-67-27
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.19(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 31, 2011 11:57:34 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 01, 2011 7:09:36 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-74-E4-06
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:34b4:3c1a:3f57:feec(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34b4:3c1a:3f57:feec%18(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F81DBCCF-6B5F-48EA-A31C-B120E1960056}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\siilverstone>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, need to see information about the problem network/connection.


----------



## shuisil (May 31, 2011)

Ok, I'll go on the network tomorrow and do it on that network.


----------



## shuisil (May 31, 2011)

Hi Terrynet,

Here's what you requested:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\siilverstone>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Shui-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-96-67-27
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.3.115(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-74-E4-06
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap. {D788F2B6-59DE-4D98-90E7-A4B4AD2DD28B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## shuisil (May 31, 2011)

The network i am trying to access is BT Infinity and I have heard that it might have something to do with BT Fon and BT Openzone, that these could be interferring with the network.

Just a thought


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Disable encryption and MAC Address filtering on the router and try to connect. If successful you can probably re-enable encryption and reconnect.

A major reason for requesting the Xirrus Inspector output is to look for possible wireless interference.


----------



## shuisil (May 31, 2011)

Ok, I'll run Xirrus.

How do I disable MAC Address filtering and encryption?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Login to the router, navigate to the wireless section and set the encryption (or security) mode to 'none' or 'off' or similar. Finding MAC Address filtering (or Access Control) can be more of a challenge to find the right section. The user manual on CD or manufacturer's web site should have specifics.


----------



## shuisil (May 31, 2011)

Hi Terrynet,

Ive attached a screenshot of when i run xirrus.

cheers


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you change your "real" network to use channel 11 (or higher) while leaving those other two on channel 6? If so, that may solve your problem.


----------

